
Show HN: RSS/Atom Feed Reader in Go - nergal
https://github.com/Lallassu/gorss
======
themacguffinman
Looks like this feed reader is a CLI application. OP, you might want to
mention that in the title to attract the greybeards.

~~~
nergal
True, can't change that now though :/

------
nergal
Just a quick update, I've fixed a lot of small issues and also added support
for XDG configuration/data storage and support for importing OPML XML files to
feed list.

------
zstile
No MacOS app? I can't imagine myself using it, really. But I have to say,
existing readers are mostly annoying and clumsy.

~~~
bsg75
> But there exists prebuilt binaries for Linux and OSX.

What more do you need?

